

Save $31.16 on your Parallels 8 upgrade - Thrysoee
http://thrysoee.dk/parallels/

======
cmer
How does that save over $30? At most, it saves about $6 with the Brazilian
currency. The upgrade price is $50.

~~~
Thrysoee
OK a little contrived, I know. But if you normally prefer to pay in Japanese
Yen you would save $31.16 by instead paying in Brazilian real.

Mostly I was just surprised how much the effective price varies by currency.

